# Hoka One One Clifton 3 or 4



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Hi guys :wave:

About 7 months ago I started actively running again after years of in-activity and have been loving it a lot. Ive done over 700km since June so I wore out my Mizuno shoes quite a bit. I have recently bought new Mizuno wave Daichi 2 but they feel a bit heavy and will use them only for trail running so I would need some road shoes.

Im looking into Hoka Clifton shoes for my longer runs (15km+) because they are suppose to have lots of cusioning in them.

Does anyone have any experience with them? Also some reviews say V3 is better than V4 and vice versa. 

BTW price for V3 is way lower so thats a favorite right now.

Thanks for any input :thumb:


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

Hi there

Me personally would not recommend them.

I had a pair of Hoka Bondi 3 and the size and thickness of the sole was like a massive wedge and often kept scuffing floor because of thickness and clipped curbs a few times. I just could not get on with them and also found the fabric of shoe was very thin and no comfort with the tongue.
If you buy them you will see what I mean.
My personal favourites now are adidas boost but as like 99% of adidas trainers make sure you get half size bigger than what you are.
The soles are very springy and in my opinion have better cushioning than Hoka despite the fact that sole is thinner.
My go to training shoe is Puma Faas 1000 as done over 800miles in them but are more weighty than adidas.
Up to you but the boost tick all the boxes and very well made and will last longer than Hoka.


----------

